# Stall Run outs



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

I just had a small 14x14 run out built on my geldings stall. I leveled it with some fill dirt (sand mixture). I'm trying to figure out what material I should use on top. We get some heavy rains in Florida during the summer, so I need something that will drain well. Any ideas?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My stable uses a grid footing and then has sand over the top.








It does not create mud or puddles, but you need to keep about 2 inches of sand or the grid can get slippery. I usually put a half wheelbarrow load in the run every four months or so.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Have you considered not adding anything else...._
Sand, is one of the best drains of water....
We had 4" of rain the other day in what seemed an hour...
20 minutes after it stopped my paddock area was bone dry...
_Sand, just sand in that area._
Built higher than the surrounding ground so water doesn't run in but off...
Don't pack it but let the horse walking on it pack it naturally or keep it loose...
You're not going to ride in that small a space so me, leave it alone..level it out some and just leave it be.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------

